# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Looking for AFR guppy

## skaer

Male just died. 

Could any kind soul please post the LFS or pm me price if you have seen them (Individual or pair) recently? 

Thanks in advance...

----------


## Guppendler

Bro, go Clementi 328, they always have some on the left of the table

----------


## vannel

If you live in the North, Y618 seems to always have a steady supply of AFR hanging individually in bags at the side of the betta and shrimp racks. Not really show quality though.

Sent from my iNO 3 using Tapatalk

----------

